# x11vnc was working great until ....[solved]

## jsmaye

I use x11vnc on my linux box at home and tightvnc on an XP box at work. This setup worked for a couple of weeks until last night. I get connected, and the mouse and keyboard inputs to the linux box are good, but the screen never updates. If I exit tighvnc, ssh to the box, kill the x11vnc process, restart and reconnect, the screen show the update (windows opened, typing in the apps, etc.) but only at startup. The cursor echoes the local mouse movements, and even changes from the arrow to the insert as applicable, but no other visual changes until I restart x11vnc. If I just close the client (tightvnc) session, and restart, there's no update - just when the host (linux x11vnc) session restarts. The tightvnc XP box connects to other machines, and another home PC has the same symptoms when connecting to the linux x11vnc box, so it's definitely the linux box. I run x11vnc in a shell with the options "-usepw -forever -display :0", and like I said, it's worked up until it suddenly stopped. I've restarted x11 and still no display update. The night before last I did an 'emerge -uDaNv world and updated a few 'X' libraries (libXfixes, libXi, libXrandr, libXdamage, & libXcomposite) and some I think are 'X' things (inputproto, randrproto, & damageproto), but it worked immediately after those, as near as I can remember.

I've looked through the forums here, but not everybody uses x11vnc, and nobody has gotten it to work and then suddenly stop updating the display (refreshing the display at the host doesn't work).

----------

## jsmaye

After updating those X libraries mentioned in the above post, the -noxdamage option has to be loaded for it to work properly.

----------

## ketjap

Thanks. Worked for me too.

----------

## ikshaar

</rant> Ok that was really a ^*$($ thing. I was stuck for 2 days because of that now-mandatory -noxdamage.

----------

## Vandon

I just want to say...I love you guys.

I've been stuck without x11vnc because of this.

----------

## MikeTheGreat

Thanks, saved me a lot of trouble  :Smile: 

----------

